# Hurricane Lake on Fri Oct 7 2011



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Went to Hurricane today. Boated 11. One on a horny toad, one on a red eye shad fishing the banks. Then fished the middle of the deep stuff with a carolina rig trick worm to catch the others. No fish was over 15. A game warden came out and checked my license. I was the only boat out there. I told him no one else was on the water, but he proceeded to launch anyways and he cranked up his gas motor and went all the way around the lake. Hurricane is electric only, so what gives this guy the right to mozy around the lake for an hour using his gas motor? Are they even allowed?


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

As a judge once told me, a wildlife agent has more power than about anyone. And believe me, IT'S TRUE!!!


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

They can do whatever they want.....they have to think like criminals, so he can't take peoples word when they say no else is on the lake becuase he doesnt know, you could have been trying to cover for a friend breaking the law. I'm sure he would rather go out on the lake when there is no one to check anyways, because he still gets paid to cruise around the lake for several hours and burn half the day up.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

the state runs a 4 stroke every time they're in there. so i keep my keys in the ignition when i'm there too. for the occasional stump or thunderstorm, won't catch me stranded out there.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I get checked almost every weekend, no matter where I am. It doesn't matter. They blow up on my boat, blow my fishing spot, they don't care. I show them my cool little annual safety inspection sticker -- the one they give out every year which is supposed to keep you from being checked repeatedly and they say they didn't see it, whatever, and check my boat out anyway. They must be getting homeland security money or something, because their numbers have gone through the roof, compared to 10-15 years ago, when I'd get checked maybe once or twice a year. They even have their own SWAT team.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Man has a job, he's doing his job. Heck , even these anecdotal stories will keep people honest.

"Presence" means a lot when it comes to law enforcement and the military.

JMO,

Jim


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I got checked last weekend on perdido. The officers were very respectful, eased up to my boat, asked how my day was going, what I was catching, etc. I gladly showed them my license, safety equip, and let them look in my livewells. They said have a nice day and eased away. I've had no problems with fwc thank goodness.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Let me clarify that I've got no problem with them checking my boat. I'm all up to date and good on everything. The thing that got me was them using the gas motor on the electric motor only lake. I think I've been checked at least 7 times since I've came back home in 2 months. They have to do their jobs.


----------

